# Buffing with an electric frying pan and CA glue?



## Cadillac STS (Dec 7, 2014)

I was thinking of a way to hold small parts to buff on the wheel.  Since CA glue can hold easily and is removed with heat I was thinking of trying to use an electric frying pan.  CA glue the smaller flat part to it, buff out then heat up the pan to release the glue.  Thought about cutting the sides off but it might be better to have the sides to deflect a flying part if it does come loose.  Would need to be sure not to heat up the part too much to avoid the CA from releasing.  Would need to be a plain pan without the non-stick surface.

Comments yea or nay?


----------



## Terrywerm (Dec 7, 2014)

Sure sounds like an idea worth trying!  CA can also be released using acetone. I would avoid the fumes generated by either method, though. They could be nasty.


----------



## ScrapMetal (Dec 7, 2014)

I wouldn't use the heat on the CA, the fumes are bad enough as it is.  I would think that acetone removal would be much safer (especially if I had planned to use one of the wife's pans! ).

JMHO

-Ron


----------



## Ebel440 (Dec 8, 2014)

No real need to use a pan unless you have extras any piece of clean bare metal should work.


----------



## SG51Buss (Dec 8, 2014)

The 'heat of buffing' may be an issue...


----------



## rsegars (Dec 9, 2014)

Cadillac STS said:


> I was thinking of a way to hold small parts to buff on the wheel.  Since CA glue can hold easily and is removed with heat I was thinking of trying to use an electric frying pan.  CA glue the smaller flat part to it, buff out then heat up the pan to release the glue.  Thought about cutting the sides off but it might be better to have the sides to deflect a flying part if it does come loose.  Would need to be sure not to heat up the part too much to avoid the CA from releasing.  Would need to be a plain pan without the non-stick surface.
> 
> Comments yea or nay?



I would be some what hesitant to try this method it does not seem that you have control of the object you are polishing. Murphy could get into this very quickly!


----------



## road (Dec 9, 2014)

I do a lot of small parts polishing on all sorts of materials.  
If I can't hold it in my gloves, I use pliers. If finish damage is an issue wrap the pliers in electrical tape. 
I also have made parts jigs for sharpening and polishing my boat props. These are razor sharp !

I have even set up a catch tray in case the item fly's off .  

Please 
Think safety when polishing, Knuckles and skin are removed faster than any thing else. 
I also use either a dust mask or a respirator depending on material I am working on. 


Sorry for the quick pic.


----------



## chips&more (Dec 9, 2014)

If you are making the parts? Can you make them leaving extra stock as a handle? Then buff your part/project and cut off the extra stock/handle when done? Good Luck, Dave.


----------

